# Cpc passed



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Jun 2, 2012)

I passed! Thank U Jesus!


----------



## cldavenport (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats!!! I also recently passed CPC exam!!!


----------



## Cvreeland (Jun 3, 2012)

Contracts... I just took the test. Im still waiting to hear


----------



## swright01 (Jun 3, 2012)

*swright01*

Congrats, be proud


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ksd (Jun 4, 2012)

Very few things can compete with all your hard work coming to fruition.  Congrats!  Now take time to destress and celebrate cause you earned it!


----------



## shandellw (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations!! May you be empowered to prosper in every aspect of your life and career. Welcome to the wonderful world of coding



*Shandell Williams, CPC*


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats & Best of Luck to All!


----------



## Jester616 (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on passing  i am taking mine on the 16th... pretty nervous.


----------



## dyj (Jun 4, 2012)

congratulations!!

i am having my CPC in coming weeks
can you please tell me what all gold/silver seal and index and what you do with them before exam and on completion and submitting paper


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 4, 2012)

DYJ...
Your proctor will give you detailed instructionss. No need to worry about that now. 
Good luck to you and RSalmeron!


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks again! Good Luck to Dyj and Rsalmeron!!!!!!

Shenell CPC-A


----------



## bbp18@hotmail.com (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats! Be patient though....it took four months for two employers to call me back to set up interviews.


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks I am! I am blessed to work in a health information services so hopefully that will be beneficial.


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Jun 13, 2012)

......with electronic record.


----------

